# mixing humatrope and gentropin



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Need some help I have 72iu humatrope lilly but the package doesn't come with a pen only 3.5ml water to mix with the cartrige. If I was to use a 1ml insulin syringe how many ticks would it be on the syringe for 2iu.

The same for genotropin cartrige with 1ml solution.

Also the maths to work out for future reference would be good. I'm used to the pens so it's new having to use slin pin for me.

Thanks


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Bump


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

3.15ml of solution + 0.25ml displacement of powder (assumed) = 3.4 ml total

72 IUs in 3.4 ML = 21.17 IU per ml

0.1 ML has 2.1175 IU in it.

would that be the first tick or 10 on the slin pin. I'm not sure if this is right cheers


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone know the maths calculations so I can try to work out with 100 unit slin needle cheers


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

It's 10 not the first tick, go with 0.1ml for 2iu


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Dead lee said:


> It's 10 not the first tick, go with 0.1ml for 2iu


thanks, what about the 36iu 12MG genotropin comes with 1ml with the cartrige.

Thanky u


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

> thanks, what about the 36iu 12MG genotropin comes with 1ml with the cartrige.
> 
> Thanky u


0.125 water = 2.25

best i can do


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

sorry 0.375 = 2.25


----------

